# A few pics



## MAXANT (Sep 13, 2008)

http://www.maxantindustries.com/specials.html


----------



## swabby (Jun 6, 2008)

No dog in this hunt ,but I think some of Jake's advertising is what keeps this site going. JMO


----------



## NDnewbeek (Jul 4, 2008)

Didn't really bother me any - plus, there was a picture of Jake holding a frame of bees. Shouldn't that count?

BTW - Jake, does this get me a discount on equipment?


----------



## NasalSponge (Jul 22, 2008)

I don't have a problem with it either, I think some folks need to lighten up.

Nice pics Jake!


----------



## G3farms (Jun 13, 2009)

It didn't bother me either, things get a little slow this time of year and need something to look at.

Good pics, got any of the welding that you all do there?

G3


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

Who doesn't like looking at 100's of quality extractors.
The only problem is do you now have to let someone selling junk do the same thing.

Enjoyed the photo's


----------



## jesuslives31548 (May 10, 2008)

I'm a maxant equipment fan so I liked it......Besides I have their catalog in the reading room and look over it all the time dreaming..


----------



## peacekeeperapiaries (Jun 23, 2009)

I not complaining about the pics, cause Jake hasn't complained about the 17 phone calls, 14 voicemails, and 7 e-mails I have sent him AND THATS JUST THIS WEEK. Thanks for your patience and info Jake.


----------



## MAXANT (Sep 13, 2008)

bakerboy said:


> Instead of calling your thread 'A few pics' , you should have called it 'blatant advertisement thinly disguised as a genuine post'.
> 
> Thanks you for bringing spam into the Photo Gallery forum. We all love spam and need so much more of it in our lives.
> 
> ...


WOW, having a bad day? Did you actually scroll down to see the pictures? Nevermind the hat, and leg kit!
For some reason, I thought maybe people would enjoy seeing a glimpse of the factory and what we are all about.
If you notice, there is a little icon on the top of the page with our logo. It didnt magically appear there.
Thanks for your enthusiastic post!


----------



## 67630 (Jul 17, 2008)

I am also a maxant fan and maxant owner so no problem here with his post. Its kinda nice to see where things are made actually. USA BUILT.


----------



## peacekeeperapiaries (Jun 23, 2009)

amen to USA built


----------



## G B (Nov 6, 2009)

Thanks for the pics. Thats a beautiful facility you have there. If you have any pics of other operations I would sure like to see them also thanks, George


----------



## GaSteve (Apr 28, 2004)

I'm curious about the big stainless valve on the bottling tank. Does it offer any advantages over the traditional brass variety?


----------



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

G B said:


> Thanks for the pics. Thats a beautiful facility you have there. If you have any pics of other operations I would sure like to see them also thanks, George


I too would like to see some pics of the shear, brakes, iron workers...Lots of money and machinery invested there. I really would like to see some pics of the rolls.


----------



## mlewis48 (Nov 24, 2007)

I have to agree with everyone else on the pics. What is the big deal? Maxant is the best equipment that I have and it is good to see how and where it is made. I would like to see more of them. Keep on posting Jake!!!!


----------



## devdog108 (May 7, 2009)

I enjoyed them.....they are pictures.....heck....i wish i could have one....but i have a new RC plane for now...LOL....and the 9,10 yr olds can hand spin...


----------



## MAXANT (Sep 13, 2008)

devdog108 said:


> I enjoyed them.....they are pictures.....heck....i wish i could have one....but i have a new RC plane for now...LOL....and the 9,10 yr olds can hand spin...


Its great exercise for kids! hahaha


----------



## PerryBee (Dec 3, 2007)

Hey Jake:

Does that fancy bottling valve in that pic come on your 300 lb. bottling tanks?
The Canadian dollar is at .97 US and rising, won't be long now. 

Perry


----------



## MAXANT (Sep 13, 2008)

Can be had on any size tank! :thumbsup:


----------



## D Coates (Jan 6, 2006)

Honestly I've not considered Maxant but after checking out the site I will seriously consider their products if/when I outgrow my manual reversable 2-frame Kelley. The linked video is the best sales tool you have. As a sponsor I believe you earn/pay for the right to post things about your products. If I don't want to look at a respective post it I won't. That interested me and I learned some things.


----------



## MAXANT (Sep 13, 2008)

I am going to be working on creating a picture only page in the future, that way I dont upset people.


----------



## wildbranch2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

MAXANT said:


> I am going to be working on creating a picture only page in the future, that way I dont upset people.


i wouldn't worry about it 731 views and only one complaint, thats a better average than most threads.


----------



## Merlyn Votaw (Jun 23, 2008)

The catalog would be a lot better if it had a weather warmer or some place to buy one. It has been to cold for man or beast here in NE Ok.


----------



## coopermaple (Aug 30, 2009)

Nice pics. I would like to see more on the manufacturing end. opcorn:
Thanks!


----------



## devdog108 (May 7, 2009)

I wouldnt waste my time Maxant........It would be different if you had actually advertised...i.e. special promo's and such. I thnk its cool to see. That was more like a Calendar to me...IMHO....


----------



## Durandal (Sep 5, 2007)

I like seeing that new valve/gate in action.


----------



## comb (Jan 12, 2006)

thanks for pics would like to see more why would anyone complain about them?


----------

